# Over crowded! Bezzera duo PID is here!



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I have gone half way from a almost de-tech'd set up to almost fully robotised set up! 

L1 has to go unfortunately!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not sure the Bezerra has anything on the L1 or any Londinium machine on aesthetics. The Londi was/is a magical piece of machinery. Let's see how long I can tolerate the Bezzy for!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Some seriously good features on the Bezzera though.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice side-by-side-scale-shot 

Is this the Duo that lights up like a Christmas tree ? ...if so a night-time piccie pleeeeease.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Rincewind said:


> Nice side-by-side-scale-shot
> 
> Is this the Duo that lights up like a Christmas tree ? ...if so a night-time piccie pleeeeease.


😂 Unfortunately its not the Matrix!!


----------

